# Ecollar diffuser (sp) ??



## Stelios Sdrolias (Aug 1, 2009)

Can't locate where one could buy it..

Any help welcome


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Dogtra sells them. You have to call them since they aren't offered on their website. 1.888.811.9111


----------



## Stelios Sdrolias (Aug 1, 2009)

Sue Miller said:


> Dogtra sells them. You have to call them since they aren't offered on their website. 1.888.811.9111


Actually Sue, you were the one i first heard about it from..do u have any pics or any other info?


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My personal experience with them...was that they were not as effective as the long prongs. I have thick coated GSDs. I found the contact was not consistant....sometimes it worked & other times it didn't. I need to know that it will make proper contact when I need it to work.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

It's a trade-off. We have mostly short-haired dogs so it works fine for us. I'm going to try it with our GSD--he's been wearing an e-collar with a diffuser around but I haven't used it yet. The long prongs are killer on some dog's skin--the diffuser is easier on the skin. I love the diffuser because a dog can wear the collar for a much longer time without any skin irratation. The stimulation is different but just as effective-I think anyway. Even with a Dogtra 175 (low to medium power) there's more than enough power. Here's a picture


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I move the collar around to avoid skin sensitivity. Also my dogs don't have the collar turned on for many hours at a time.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Thats cool, I didn't even know those existed.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have two or three of them. I haven't noticed them not being as effective as the prongs on longer haired dogs; either way, I have to move them back and forth when I first put them on to 'part' the hair and make sure the collar is making contact. 

I got mine from www.mightypets.com, I think. It's been a while, but I believe that's where I ordered them from.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

what's it for


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Sometimes the probes leave 2 "vampire bites" wounds on a sensitive dog's neck (Doberman, pitbull, boxer to name a few), especially when the collar is on for any length of time. When I'm training a dog, he has the collar on a lot so I use the diffusers to prevent the wounds. The stimulation does feel different, but it doesn't seem make a difference--I don't use the high levels often anyway.


----------



## Stelios Sdrolias (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been using them on my 2 Dutchies for a long time. It works perfectly on my female who has a "softer" coat. 

I have to do a bit of shaving on my male to get perfect contact every time.

The benefit is you can leave it on for many hours without changing the contact location.


----------

